# Sick of prep



## 18141 (Jun 12, 2005)

I started my colonoscopy prep yesterday. Took the phosopho soda. I really wasn't bad since I mixe it with apple juice. I started a light diet 2 days before so was somewhat weak by the time I started the prep. Now it is the morning of the test and I just took the second dose. This was a lot harder to get down. I got about 1 hour of sleep and I am dead beat. I still have to face the effects of this last dose and then I get to be in a car for an hour to get to the office. I'm feeling really down and miserable. I could use a few consoling words if anyone is up this time of morning. Thanks,Lassie


----------



## 16138 (Jun 4, 2005)

I agree...the preps suck!! I had colonic inertia so they never worked for me and I had to take laxatives on top of drinking that ####. Just remember soon it will be all over. Treat yourself to a nice lunch or dinner after your test. Then do something nice for yourself, like get a pedicure or buy a new purse! You deserve it!MAura


----------



## jeanne2 (Jul 19, 2004)

Lassie-I agree the prep was just horrible for me...it literally went on for 10 hours before my bowels were calm...but I was still having little gas "leakages" right up until my test. I had nothing to eat the day I started my prep..so where all that came from was scary..(lol)So, you are not alone by any means. I still have more testing to have done-same prep, and I don't have colonic enertia like mo, but I took the phospate (worked in 15 minutes for the first explosion) and 4 laxatives tabs as well.It probably is too late, as you've had your test, but I advise people to take pads along since I leaked the white barium for a couple of hours after the test too. I sent a letter to the clinic and suggested they tell people they might want to be prepared with some protection.I had about a 45 minute drive each way to mine.Ug-what we go through, but I agree...treat yourself when it's over. I did.Jeanne


----------



## 18141 (Jun 12, 2005)

Thanks, Jeanne2 and Mobee211. It is comforting to know others who have been through this... and survived. It is the PITS!!I am back from the test and they found 2 polups, so I get to do this again in 5 years. The nurse says not to worry because scientists are working on an x-ray technigue that does not require you to prep. Somehow the machine can screen out the fecal matter. Seems rather far fetched to me. But more power to them. I think people should be told about needing padding. Luckily I used folded up wash cloths to absorb the leaks on the ways over there. Thanks, you two. I appreciate your taking the time to respond I will hold good thoughts for you. Let us know how your future tests come out. Lassie


----------

